# Need something that will deter a dog



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Donkeys that are bred specifically as guards will be your best bet for protecting the foals. A big dog of your own would also work. 

Why are you not looking for these dogs owners, reporting them to animal control if they will not take action or doing something to keep them off your property all together?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

People around here use donkeys or llamas for the coyotes. They both do get terribly mean with pasture invaders.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh, I didn't realize people bred donkeys just for that! I'll know what to ask for then I guess.

One dog I beat off with a shovel and the other my dog fought off but not before they killed my goats and bit into the back of my foals neck. This was in June and I drove the neighborhood to see if I spotted the same dogs in pens or in a yard and I did report it to animal control but they didn't do anything. I haven't seen the dogs since but I just want to be sure as I now live further from the property and not directly on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

My mini donkey is out with my mini horses and she won't tolerate dogs in the pasture. She has even gone after my dog that she is quite familiar with.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Mules, donkeys, llamas. EXCELLENT guard animals.
I turn my mare out with everyone for this purpose - She's mean to animals threatening her herd. If it wasn't for her I would get one of the above options


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

Remember, though, that donkeys and such require care as well- so farrier, vet, feed bills- but are supposed to be good guard animals. There are also dog breeds that are bred specificlly for livestock protection, but as a general rule they need to be raised with the herd. They have their own associated costs, and aren't a quick fix. Guard donkeys (at least here) are often found that are free to whoever wants them and can haul them off. 

If it's just these 2 dogs, I would set traps for them with bait. (live traps, not poison as it's illegal most areas and 2) not a good idea with other animals) Catch them and then do as you please. Around here, we get the small, occasional feral pack of domestic dogs that raise complete hell. Even though I love dogs, and I rescue, I won't hesitate to shoot any animal that is attacking mine on my property. My dog works well for chasing off nuisance animals (he's a 90lb catahoula) including dogs, coyotes, raccoons, hogs, etc.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I would get a gun any dog that is going after livestock can be shot


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

That's true. A quicker fix to this is catch them on your property and shoot.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

loveduffy said:


> I would get a gun any dog that is going after livestock can be shot


That's what I was thinking too. Make sure this is the law in your area, too, but my understanding is that you're within your rights to shoot any dogs caught killing/attacking livestock in most places.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

KA_BOOOOOM! Problem solved.

And I would certainly file a complaint against the dog owners.


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Well a gun is only good if I'm there when it happens, and I have no problem taking out something trying to hurt my animals. I wanted a stock guardian for when I'm not there. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Donkeys! Cute and functional


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

What about an electric fence? Even if you just did a smaller area for the mare and foal? 

There are always more dogs to replace the ones you shoot or that go missing... I have a neighbor with 2 dogs and no fence. Now they have a 3rd dog (a puppy). We have another neighbor with a big white dog that gets loose, another with 2 pit bulls. That is 3 neighbors who all have dogs that get loose. :shock:

Electric fencing works wonders, but installation is a pain especially when you are going from ground level up! You could also put up a permanent pen (roundpen or small mesh wire pen).


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Nightside said:


> I have a calf and now a foal and I want to get something that will keep dogs out of my pasture. I woke up to two dogs going after the first foal I had and luckily was there to save him. I'm told female donkeys are good, and llamas, but I'd hate to bring something home and have it sit idly by while my critters get eaten. I'm open to any suggestions as far as species, it will share 12 acres with a few horses, a few cows, and two ponies. Also if anyone knows the difference in upkeep cost forllamas vs donkeys (or other dog hating stock) or your experience with either please share!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You have a few horses? I can see a foal having problems, but I've always found that the horses we've had always dealt with canines types quite well on there own (even to the point of killing the them) so if the foals with the horses I'm surprised the dogs were able to get to the foal without one or more horses making short work of them. But if you want something else, as already stated, donkeys and mules work well. Or you can go with a dog of your own. If you go with a dog I would recommend herd guarding breeds specifically since the ones I've had would guard instinctively starting at about 6 months of age. If you're in a state with cooler weather the Great Pyr is excellent, as is the long haired version of the Estrela Mountain Dog. If you're in a warmer part of the country the shorter haired Estrela might be better. If you're good with training then you could go with the Kuvasz. If you're not familiar with them I'd strongly recommend researching them first. While they are excellent at their job and tend to do it naturally (and determinedly) they do require socializing and a confident owner. Among the most dependable and loyal dogs I've ever owned.
Note: they are barkers if that's a problem.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

We have a donkey and she keeps many critters away: rattlesnakes, dogs, skunks, *****, coyotes and probably more I don't even know about! She is an air fern, so feeding is not an issue. She is friendly, smart, and and easy to care for. I trim her feet. Plus,she is cute as hell! Can't think of one downside, but I love her bray too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 13, 2012)

Donkeys are good, but as far as upkeep they're as high-maintenance as a horse, even more so since they will founder more easily than a pony on fresh pasture. 
Lamas are nice too, and you can get wool off of them (Which people will actually buy raw if you don't want to do anything with it). If you can find one affordable, alpacas are even better. But both will sometimes bully the other animals, especially foals--I know mine do. They are lower maintenance than a donkey though.

You may also consider goats. Watch out for breed though, Boer and Nigerians will be very aggressive, even the wethers (neutered males) and females--trust me, I have had both breeds. The ones I like are Angoras, which are wooly and they have really gorgeous, spiraling horns. The breed standard for them is to keep the horns on, so you won't likely find any dehorned (not that they'd be much good protecting without them anyway). They are mean to dogs but kind to people, I can even lead my Angora billy around by his horns, which have over a three-foot span. 

When we had a coyote problem, we tried all of the above, and even geese (for our chickens) and had found that all of them protect just fine, it's only the matters of maintenance and socialization that need to be factored. 

I hope you find what you're looking for!


----------

